# Need advice on woman!!! please help!!!



## Flex (Oct 12, 2003)

Ok, here's the story in a shortened version....

I went out with this girl for 2.5 years (which was my first serious gf and the first girl i ever really cared about), and we broke up about 2 mo. ago.

Here's the background......during the school year, shit was great (she lived right next door, so we could see eachother all the time).  But during the summer (this was our 3rd summer), we always had problems.  She only lived 20min away, but she seemed to make it into a long dist. relationship.  

Throughout our entire relationship, i only had 2 problems. 
1) we "hooked up" very seldomly (she had an "accident" back in h.s. and had to get an abortion, so she was never really into hooking up after that). I had a hard time accepting that, but i learned to (i must've really like her huh?) 
2) it always seemed like she was playing hard to get (we'd only see eachother during the summer if i went to her house, if i called her, etc. etc.)

So anyways, the beginning of the summer was ok, we both saw eachother the typical few times a week.  Then i started working full time and she did too, plus she had an internship and was taking a summer class.  I didn't hold her busy schedule against her, but i couldnt understand why she didnt call me.....

So after like 5 days of her not calling me, when we finally talked i asked her about this and we fought and she said something to the point of "i dont want to feel like i have to call you all the time" yada yada......

Alls i wanted was a call to say hi, even if she was like im tired and im going to bed you know....

so i called her like everyday after that to say hi, and again, she didnt call me for like 5 days. This time we got into a huge fight, and i kinda hinted at if something didnt change, we should break up. Towards the end she actually said "well if your gonna break up with me stop being such a pussy and do it". I was shocked! i'm thinking to myself are you kidding me?

This is the girl that asked me to move to cali with her, drop everything i had, and would always ask me if i ever would consider marrying her. yet, she couldnt understand that alls i wanted was a lowsy phone call saying"im tired, im going to bed now, miss you".....

If you're still paying attention, i told her i didnt want to do this anymore, so we broke up with that phone call. That was 2mo ago.  A few weeks after, i tried calling just to say hi and such, and of course, she wouldnt call me back.  I sent her a bday card and called her on her bdbay (which was like 3 weeks after) explaining i had no hard feelings, and how i enjoyed all the time we shared etc. etc. etc.....and she never called back.

FOR THE GRAND FINALE.... She im's tonite saying Hey, i jsut wanted to see how you're doing and all this other shit like we've been freinds all along.

So you know, i have absolutely no hard feelings for this girl. she was awesome while we were together (i wasnt getting "any" that often, yet i still stayed with her, she mustve been special huh?).

Do you think its kinda impersonal that she instant messages me after 2mo of nothing????

Any input, thoughts, ANYTHING would be appreciated. Its good cuz you guys are unbiased since you dont know either of us, and even though you obviously can't possible know every little detail, ANY INPUT WOULD BE GREAT!!!!!!


Thanks


----------



## gr81 (Oct 12, 2003)

well it is very simple my man, you need to forget about her man, plain and simple. I know where you are comin from, I had a similar experience with a girl a while back and I wish I knew then what I know now. She has obviously has checked out of the relationship man, you have to realize that people change and sometimes it is just time to end it. Besides she wasn't even letting you hit it very often when you were together, fuck that man, you need to man up and take charge of you sexual life. If she isn't willin to put out then make it clear ot her that you will get it somewhere else. Most importantly though, don't even talk to her anymore, there is no need to, and to get over someone with whom you had a relationship for that long with you need to cut it off and have time without her, trust me, if you keep in touch your feelings will linger around. Don't let her keep you in the bullpen so to speak. Girls are attention whores, yes even your little sweetheart, and they will take all the attention they can get. It is the perfect situation for her to have you calling her all the time and you giving her attention when she doesn't even have to fuck you, Cmon. It is time to move on, I guarantee you she has, so you need to also. You guys had a good run but it is over, she has made it clear. I know that it is hard to view your own relationships with a critical eye, especially when it is your first real serious GF, but trust me man, I know what I am talkin about, I have learned this the hard way. Find someone knew, she will never be into you when you keep calling her and shit, the only way she would be is if she saw that you got on with your life and didn't need her, girls are fucked up that way. its time to be an asshole and find a new bitch. GL


----------



## Flex (Oct 12, 2003)

Thanks bro,
I def hear you all the way. I have moved on, in the sense i get my shit on with other chicks, but i can't stand any of them hahaha. I used to like to cuddle with this chick (after fooling around or just for the hell of it), now i can't even stand touching some of these chicks when I'm "done". I wanna just kick them outta my room and be like "bitch shut the fuckin door behind you" (just kidding ladies, its just that i havent found any girls that i "like" yet in that way)   

Only prob. is is that she was the 1st girl i cared about. Call me a sucker or a nice guy, but i genuinly still care about this girl, whether we date or not you know? 


But for now, I guess i'm back to the old playa.....
"as soon as i bust a nut, i'm raisin' up off the cot.
Don't get upset girl, that's just how it goes, we don't love them ho's"........


----------



## oaktownboy (Oct 12, 2003)

yes totally agree..forget about that bitch


----------



## Mudge (Oct 12, 2003)

She is either a genuine bitch or having some mental/emotional issues. Either way if a person can't communicate that you dont have much of anything to work with.


----------



## Flex (Oct 12, 2003)

I know i know....

she WAS mad busy, working full time, summer class, internship, and shes maaaaad close with her best friends.....but i couldnt understand why she couldnt take 2 min before she went to bed to say goodnight you know?

I dont know what i'm gonna do......i dont "like" any new girls yet, for now i'm just getting my "freak" on with other chicks purely for the physical aspect ..............

"we don't love you ho's"..............


----------



## Mudge (Oct 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Flex *_
> but i couldnt understand why she couldnt take 2 min before she went to bed to say goodnight you know?



Yet that is what "every" woman claims they want, so something is up, what it is though I dont know, she may not even know. Did you ask her directly how she feels? Ask her what is going on inside her head that she acts like this?


----------



## Flex (Oct 12, 2003)

See that's the thing mudge, we went like 2mo. w/o talking (last time was like early august).

all of a sudden, she instant messages me "hey,i just wanted to say hi and see how youre doing etc."

i thought it was mad impersonal first of all, 2.5 yrs of going out and i get an i.m. (i guess thats what this world is coming to). but i don't even nkow what to say...i mean i don't know if i would even get back with her, but for now, i mean i def. do care about her well being and such, so i am being nice you know....


----------



## katie64 (Oct 12, 2003)

Ever heard of,; I love you but I don't want you thing, she wants a hanger on'er, wait till you hook up with someone you really like and she finds out, she'll come crawling back, and all those old feelings will surface for you, you'll take her back, break up with your new girl, and guess what she'll dump you again, know why?, because you'll no longer be a challenge for her, hope you understand what I'm saying, I totally agree with gr81, as much as I hate to admit it, because I'm a woman, but he is right, good luck honey, go find yourself a real woman, one that doesn't need to play games to boost her ego............


----------



## Flex (Oct 12, 2003)

thanks katie, 

hearing that from a woman is humbling. but she's really not like that, she's good at heart.  I know i am half being a sucker and half know the truth, but she really is good.

It was just weird to me how she asked me if i wanted to go to cali with her, mabye get married someday, and she always asked me "how come you dont say i love you" (which i never did, not cuz i didnt love her, i just felt weird saying it, i only really love a few woman....mommy etc.), yet she wouldnt even call me back???


I dont understand girls, that's why i hook up and kick em out. (haha jk)


----------



## Flex (Oct 12, 2003)

....gotta show 'em some "love" so they keep coming back

MuWHaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## katie64 (Oct 12, 2003)

PS.............I don't think anyone ever really gets over their first love, which is what I think your expressing Flex, but you will, just start focusing on someone or something else until your feelings lessen, I don't mean use someone else, that would be cruel, but definitely distract your attention on to yourself and what is best for you for a while, good luck


----------



## Mudge (Oct 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Flex *_
> all of a sudden, she instant messages me "hey,i just wanted to say hi and see how youre doing etc."



Which sounds like maybe she does want you but just hasn't sorted something out inside herself yet, in other words she sounds somewhat lost so I'd ask her point blank what is going on.


----------



## katie64 (Oct 12, 2003)

I agree with Mudge, you should tell her straight out how you feel and what you want to see happen with your relationship, and ask her what she feels, etc., if she wants to move on , let her, and you do the same, life is way too short............


----------



## Flex (Oct 12, 2003)

thanks guys,

I think that def has something to do with it Katie, i wish i wouldve had my "1st love" in h.s. and got it over with. Plus, i'm like her 4th serious boyfriend (she went out with like 4 guys for like a year or longer before me), so she knows what to do....i have no idea!!!

Thanks mudge, i appreicate your advice too bud, but i don't know if i want to actually know what shes feeling, i dont know if i want to get back or if i dont you know  (now she's 40 min away, which is even farther than before, i'm at school and shes at another school doing her masters)

Don't worry katie, i at least let the girlies think i like them haha


----------



## Flex (Oct 12, 2003)

....see i dont know what i want......i think about her once in a while, yet i'm doing ok by myself.....right now im just being nice to her, cuz we have no hard feelings. Maybe its better if i dont find out what she wants....


----------



## katie64 (Oct 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Flex *_
> 
> Don't worry katie, i at least let the girlies think i like them haha


   Your Bad..............


----------



## Flex (Oct 12, 2003)

hahah i'm really not. i don't use the girlies, ok maybe a little. but i don't initiate it at least! these girls come up to me and are all over me, so i'm just like "uh ok"......


----------



## katie64 (Oct 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Flex *_
> hahah i'm really not. i don't use the girlies, ok maybe a little. but i don't initiate it at least! these girls come up to me and are all over me, so i'm just like "uh ok"......


HAHAHAHAHa.....................well as long as your having fun and are happy, just be careful, you don't need any of those nasty diseases, that tend to jump on sluts....j/k , just joking honey


----------



## Flex (Oct 12, 2003)

oh well, i'm not sure what i'm gonna do.

i guess for now, i'll just be nice. i mean i truely do care about this girl, whether we're together or now. Hooking up with new girls all the time is has its benefits too, its different, exciting etc... instead of the same old routines.

But, it is 100% better to hook up with someone you care about, even if its not that often. I'm a cuddle slut, so we used to cuddle all the time and it was great (real tough guy huh). With the girls i hook up with now, i dont "care about" so i hate sleeping next to them. "bitch close the fuckin door behind you on your way out" (jk of course)


----------



## Flex (Oct 12, 2003)

no shit Katie, def dont need those!  I've only hooked up with 2 chicks steadily since then. It's so easy, i cant refuse.  I dont talk to them all night (for instance at the bar), then i see her 2 min before closing time and i say "hey whatcha doin later", then thats it, hahahah i could get into some funny details if you guys really want, but they're rated X


----------



## katie64 (Oct 12, 2003)

At least you have a great sense of humor..........hahahaha..........


----------



## Flex (Oct 12, 2003)

ya thats one thing i got going for me....
and to incorporate a little bb into this, they love the "i'm 10 inches cold" line


----------



## katie64 (Oct 12, 2003)

Hey Flex, how old are you?????? And this crowd needs more funny stories, haha, that's why we have a sexual forum


----------



## Flex (Oct 12, 2003)

22 sr in college, i'm in my sexual prime....watchout ladies!


----------



## Flex (Oct 12, 2003)

oh my god! there's a sexual forum! i have the all time funniest stories EVER from me and my boys teh last 4 years hahahahahahahaha


----------



## katie64 (Oct 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Flex *_
> ya thats one thing i got going for me....
> and to incorporate a little bb into this, they love the "i'm 10 inches cold" line


LOL, I must be tired because I almost fell for that one...........


----------



## Flex (Oct 12, 2003)

fall for what? i speak nothing but the truth!

me and my buddy (who's black) always joke "they couldn't handle all 20 combined inches of pure amtrack steel" (meaning we'd run train on some poor slut)hahahahahah


----------



## katie64 (Oct 12, 2003)

Hey 39 year old women are the sexaully prime ones, take care honey, yeah go start some threads in the sex forum, it'll give me something funny to read tomorrow, or today rather, LOL, SYL


----------



## katie64 (Oct 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Flex *_
> fall for what? i speak nothing but the truth!
> 
> me and my buddy (who's black) always joke "they couldn't handle all 20 combined inches of pure amtrack steel" (meaning we'd run train on some poor slut)hahahahahah


O.M.G....................


----------



## Flex (Oct 12, 2003)

ok hun, just "point me in the general direction of the beeeeach, i mean sex forum"


----------



## gr81 (Oct 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Flex *_
> oh well, i'm not sure what i'm gonna do.
> 
> i guess for now, i'll just be nice. i mean i truely do care about this girl,
> I'm a cuddle slut, so we used to cuddle all the time and it was great (real tough guy huh).




   well that has got to change man, cuddling, shit there is only one thing I want a bitch to cuddle....for real though, I had a similar thing with my ex, first serious gf, and we were together for longer than I have been in a rel before and we "loved" each other so I assummed that meant something, this person could never hurt me right , we are in love. That is what I thought, I thought she was teh sweetest person in the world until I found out that the bitch was creepin behind my back. She was behaving the same way as your girl. Being nice isn't the way to go, you have to be a bit of an A-hole to get anywhere.

Bottom line, if a girl is into you still, she will make time for you, not excuses bro. Same with a guy, if a person is into you, they will call you no matter what their schedule is like. You know how bitches say shit like "I love you but I am not IN love with you" which is what you got going on now. well let me translate that statement for you. what she really is saying to you is "We can be friands but you will never see me naked again'". Believe that. you have to stop thinking of girls as sweethearts and realize the shit she probably says and does when you aren't around!


----------



## oaktownboy (Oct 12, 2003)

GR has a way with words Flex. a quite unordinary way if u will


----------



## gr81 (Oct 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> Hey 39 year old women are the sexaully prime ones




MMMMmmmhhhhhmmm. that is what I am talkin about, a woman in her prime, oh'right! he he. How you doing girl. Thanks for agreeing with me on that point I made, it is soo true. this girl will have him in the bullpen getting no ass if he isn't carefull. I like the pic in your AVI, its cute, although you might want to hold the camera up straight.


----------



## oaktownboy (Oct 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gr81 *_
> although you might want to hold the camera up straight.


always trying to get some///that a boy


----------



## gr81 (Oct 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by oaktownboy *_
> GR has a way with words Flex. a quite unordinary way if u will




ha ha, I don't know if I should take that as a compliment or a diss!? whats up oaksta, how's that wheather over there? ha ha it sucks here.


----------



## Flex (Oct 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gr81 *_
> well that has got to change man, cuddling, shit there is only one thing I want a bitch to cuddle....for real though, I had a similar thing with my ex, first serious gf, and we were together for longer than I have been in a rel before and we "loved" each other so I assummed that meant something, this person could never hurt me right , we are in love. That is what I thought, I thought she was teh sweetest person in the world until I found out that the bitch was creepin behind my back. She was behaving the same way as your girl. Being nice isn't the way to go, you have to be a bit of an A-hole to get anywhere.
> 
> Bottom line, if a girl is into you still, she will make time for you, not excuses bro. Same with a guy, if a person is into you, they will call you no matter what their schedule is like. You know how bitches say shit like "I love you but I am not IN love with you" which is what you got going on now. well let me translate that statement for you. what she really is saying to you is "We can be friands but you will never see me naked again'". Believe that. you have to stop thinking of girls as sweethearts and realize the shit she probably says and does when you aren't around!



See thats the thing too, i didnt mention before, i cheated on her twice in the very beginning of our relationship, and for whatever reason, she stayed with me. It was after a few months of going out, i wasnt getting any (like it was pretty much throughout the whole rel.), and it was the first summer (and remembver every summer was bad).  I figured she was doing the same thing, so 2 times it just happened.  After that, we had a great relationship, except for the summers, when she "played hard to get".....

I dont know what her deal is, i'll try to figure it out, but for now, its nice being a playa again.


----------



## Mudge (Oct 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> I agree with Mudge, you should tell her straight out how you feel and what you want to see happen with your relationship, and ask her what she feels, etc., if she wants to move on , let her, and you do the same, life is way too short............



The way I look at it, you can only do so much guessing. Eventually the other person has to be able to be honest and talk to you about what the heck is going on, if that can't be done, then guesswork and asking "anyone here psychic?" isn't going to get you far.

But if its not panning out sometimes people just throw in the towel if the partner wont work with them.


----------



## Flex (Oct 12, 2003)

I just don't know what to think......
she im's me after 2mo. of nothing. i mean alls i'm doing is being my nice old self, i have no hard feelings so.......


----------



## Mudge (Oct 12, 2003)

If you feel good being a playa as you say, then why not just stick to that if thats what your looking for. No emotional BS and just plain fuckbuddies.


----------



## Flex (Oct 12, 2003)

hahahaha good answer mudge!

i like it, like i said it def has its positives. but then again i do miss being with her. she knew me better than anyone in my life ever. who the fuck knows what i want. i guess i'll just keep bangin, then if she comes beggin back, then i'll consider it....


----------



## gr81 (Oct 12, 2003)

You are 22, you are too young to have a serious GF anyways. you should be out fucking and having fun, not settling down with a girl. Fuck that. Too many people get settled down and married or in serious relationships too young and they have problems later in life, they regret it. Have fun while you can, settle once you have had a chance to experience different things. How can you know if a girl is perfect for you if you have only been with so many. (just a general statement, not for you flex) Time to play the game.


----------



## Flex (Oct 12, 2003)

Hell ya playa! You don't have to tell me twice! i was playing the game, then she came along and it felt right (which is why i wish i wouldve got that first serious gf outta the way in h.s.). Now i'm back to playin the game, and its kinda nice. I just don't like talking to the girls before, or afterwards you know.

"Damn girl you so tight."
"Wrong whole fool"- Don't be a menace...


----------



## Mudge (Oct 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Flex *_
> i like it, like i said it def has its positives.



Yep, its never been my game, but sometimes I have wished it were so easy.


----------



## gr81 (Oct 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Flex *_
> I just don't like talking to the girls before, or afterwards you know.
> *I couldn't be more agreeing with that statement, I need to find a beautiful girl that doesn't speak english, haha*
> 
> ...


----------



## Flex (Oct 12, 2003)

well mudge, its good for the obvious reasons (you nut), but it sucks afterwards. This would def apply to the next morning after a night of partying and waking up to a chick.

"AHHHHHHHHHHHHHH, who the fuck are you"??????????


i don't wanna talk to them, i wanna tell them to get the fuck out, but i'm not a dickhead.  thats whats nice about being with a chick you care about....


----------



## Flex (Oct 12, 2003)

hahahahahahah gr, thats hilarious!!!

find a chick that doesnt speakka da anglesh.......you got the right idea!

"Ashtray, you little bitchass muthafucka, get yo ass ova here and give gramma a hug. You been wearin them jimmy hats gramma be givin you"?


----------



## gr81 (Oct 13, 2003)

My favorite line was when one of the wayans bro ws talkin, he was like "yeah I am going to go and get a job at a bank and I'm gonna work real hard, I am gonna do this and that and get promoted, I am gonna earn there trust and then, I'm gonna rob that Motha Fucka Blind!". Ha ha, I was workin at a bank when I saw that first so it was pretty funny to  me.


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Flex *_
> Ok, here's the story in a shortened version....
> 
> I went out with this girl for 2.5 years (which was my first serious gf and the first girl i ever really cared about), and we broke up about 2 mo. ago.
> ...



Well i am going to comment on this before i read any of the other posts here.

First of all i will pm you about the sexual issue cause i dont think that it is proper to talk about it over here.

Secondly i am sorry but it sounds to me like she is feeling guilty about talking to you because she has found interest somewhere else...may not mean with another man but could mean that she has found something else to satify her.

Thirdly anyone that hides from relationship problems and creating fights to hide the fact that they have issues isnt worth having a relationship with. People dont solve problems by running and this is what she did. Sophisticated and intelligent people talk about their feelings before they act upon them.

Forth dont call her anymore because it sounds as though she has problems to figure out and nothing that you will be able to help her with. I used to do the same thing with an ex of mine and so i think i know what is going on here.

Fifth you know that you deserve better...doesnt mean someone different, she could very well be the one...but not as the person she is now.


----------



## Flex (Oct 13, 2003)

thanks j'bo (and katie). its nice to get woman's perspectives on this stuff.

i stopped calling like 1.5 months ago, and last night she im'd me randomly like "hey, i just wanted to see how you're doing"etc.  

i don't know if she's just trying to be nice or what......


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> She is either a genuine bitch or having some mental/emotional issues. Either way if a person can't communicate that you dont have much of anything to work with.



GR81...you always know how to start the women bashing...it cracks me up  

Damn you people are kinda harsh dont you think...he doesnt want to hear how much of a "bitch" his ex is...dont you think that would make him feel worse for caring about someone like that?

Holy some potty mouth in this thread 

10" hey  jk

Has it ever occured to you that once a women is done she too would like to just "get the fuck out of there"?

22yo male= prime
28yo female= prime 

GR81= i do have to agree that his ex did show signs of cheating...however cuddling after sex with someone you care about is the best...makes for lotsa foreplay and reoccuring O's 

k now i read that you screwed on her 2 times in the begining...everything makes sense...women control the amount of play you get...period...and so sex or lack of it was a way to get back at you for being dishonest...all i can say is that i am sure she went somewhere else and is feeling bad because she is just as unfaithful as you.

this thread has gotten a little too much test. opions and so i had to put a little estrogen in


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Flex *_
> thanks j'bo (and katie). its nice to get woman's perspectives on this stuff.
> 
> i stopped calling like 1.5 months ago, and last night she im'd me randomly like "hey, i just wanted to see how you're doing"etc.
> ...



she just wants to see if you have changed and it doesnt sounds as though you have...still a playha.


----------



## Flex (Oct 13, 2003)

hahah no no no no j'bo, you got it all wrong!!!

ya, i did cheat in the beginning, but honestly it was cuz i thought she was doing the same thing too.  we worked that out, cuz we went out for 2 years after that!

like i said before, lack of sex wasnt to "control" me, i always came to her sayiing that i wasnt happy. it was cuz she had that "problem" in h.s.......

she im'd me randomly just asking how i was and little shit like that....i though it was very impersonal after going out for 2.5yrs, then she stopped talking to me, then she says "hi" over the computer. 

she didnt ask hows my sex life and shit like that. I was honestly good for the last 2 years. and i can honestly say that i've been hooking up with chicks now strictly for the physical needs, if that helps...

...and you're 28? thats only a 6 year difference and a 6 year difference means nothing to a pornstar


----------



## Flex (Oct 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Holy some potty mouth in this thread
> 
> 10" hey  jk
> ...



i don't think she ever cheated on me. of course, i could be wrong. she never randomly hooked up, i mean shit, she barely hooked up with me and we went out for almost 3 years. she honestly has like a low sex drive, even with my 10" soft


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Flex *_
> hahah no no no no j'bo, you got it all wrong!!!
> 
> ya, i did cheat in the beginning, but honestly it was cuz i thought she was doing the same thing too.  we worked that out, cuz we went out for 2 years after that!
> ...


----------



## Flex (Oct 13, 2003)

Course it helps J'bo, 'tis the power of testosterone the only reason i hook up is for the physical urge i get.  its alot tougher being a guy than a girl j'bo in that sense. if girls were as "horny" as guys, humans would already be living on mars cuz this planet would've maxed out its overpopulation back in the 1800's 


But i dont even really like the girls i hook up with now. Its purely for the physicallity (again, its easier to do this when you're a guy) That's what was special about her. i liked her so much, so when we hooked up, it was that much better.

i def agree with you how its easier over a comp. in fact i find it kinda a childish no? after 2.5 yrs, saying hi over a computer? like seriously.....


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 13, 2003)

well i do know what its like with testosterone...after 3 monthes of trib i can honestly say that i like being a man better  no mood swings and just one thing on the mind...was torture for me though cause i had no one around to release on....made for alot of battery shoppin


----------



## Flex (Oct 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> well i do know what its like with testosterone...after 3 monthes of trib i can honestly say that i like being a man better  no mood swings and just one thing on the mind...was torture for me though cause i had no one around to release on....made for alot of battery shoppin



haha yes!!!!!! best thing i heard all day. you can be in my movies if you want...you could be my "sidekick" j'bo dacious you don't even have to know how to act, you just do it naturally

and having testosterone is tough in that sense! That's why guys hit on girls. that's why its guys that call girls, and why guys always "chase" girls.

I couldnt even imagin if roles were switched.....hahah

"No, Pamela Anderson, i won't just fuck you cuz you're horny. i'm not a piece of meat! i have feelings that i wanna talk about over a long walk on the beach"


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 13, 2003)

ha ha mr.

sidekick hey? with a 10"er i am sure your audition will go well


----------



## Flex (Oct 13, 2003)

ha.....

lets get this straight! 10" "cold", if you know what i mean.....

i put ron jeremy to shame


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 13, 2003)

No offense Flex....but, you sound like a nagging woman and she seems like the pestered man.

We all understand where you're coming from.  I think, she cared about you but the more you two stayed apart it made it easier on her to let go, especially if she found another partner.  Women get loanly.  All it takes is one male to be there for comfort and support (even if the male doesn't mean it) and women are all in "awww" stage.  Take it from there.  Another thought, if you were nagging her and she didn't know what she wanted, say she found another guy that struck her fantsy.  She may have loved you, but lusted him because he was closer and different.  She didn't want to lose you but she wanted the thrill of something "new."  So, she kept on you on string because she obviously knew she could, and kept the other guy closer.

I bet she still cares and when this other guy drifts away from her, she'll come back to you.  Mean while, shake it off and find another hottie.  They're all over the place.  Keep your chin up.  Don't think of the past, think of the here and now.  The future.


----------



## Flex (Oct 13, 2003)

ha thanks babs, trust i'm not the nagging woman, i like  that analogy though. i agree with your "awe" comment, but i don' think she found another guy.... your jumping to conclusions hun. i have other hotties, read the rest of the post.  my chin is up and i'm not dreading on the past. i just found it kinda wierd/impersonal that she im'd me outta the blue after not talking for 2mo's.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 13, 2003)

She's probably thinking of ya.

Anyway.......I bet that's not the only thing that's up.  Opps!  Did I say that out loud?


----------



## katie64 (Oct 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gr81 *_
> MMMMmmmhhhhhmmm. that is what I am talkin about, a woman in her prime, oh'right! he he. How you doing girl. Thanks for agreeing with me on that point I made, it is soo true. this girl will have him in the bullpen getting no ass if he isn't carefull. I like the pic in your AVI, its cute, although you might want to hold the camera up straight.


LOL, the camera is straight, I'm laying down, haha, want to see the rest of it..


----------



## Flex (Oct 13, 2003)

i do i do haha

have the camera scroll to the left, perhaps maybe a few feet, and get a tiny zoom out haha i want the whole picture hahahah


----------



## katie64 (Oct 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Flex *_
> Hell ya playa! You don't have to tell me twice! i was playing the game, then she came along and it felt right (which is why i wish i wouldve got that first serious gf outta the way in h.s.). Now i'm back to playin the game, and its kinda nice. I just don't like talking to the girls before, or afterwards you know.
> 
> "Damn girl you so tight."
> "Wrong whole fool"- Don't be a menace...


   OMG, that is so funny........LOL


----------



## katie64 (Oct 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Flex *_
> i do i do haha
> 
> have the camera scroll to the left, perhaps maybe a few feet, and get a tiny zoom out haha i want the whole picture hahahah


Hey, I'm old enough to be your mommy, no pics for you babe..........


----------



## Flex (Oct 13, 2003)

what??? not by that picture youre not! (you look my age in that pic)

....plus i like older milfs, i mean um women hahaha


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 13, 2003)

Well...smack him on the arse for being a bad boy.  Think he's a true playa..

Here's my quote:  Don't hate the player....hate the game!


----------



## Flex (Oct 13, 2003)

...you think that's funny do ya? wait till you see the shit i put in my sig's the next couple days....


----------



## Flex (Oct 13, 2003)

come on babs, im not a playa i just fuck alot haha

like i said before in this post, i don't initiate! the 2 chicks i fool around with now, i literally dont talk to them all night, then 1min before the bar closes i say hey whatcha doing? haha then you can draw out hte rest in your head.....


----------



## gr81 (Oct 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> LOL, the camera is straight, I'm laying down, haha, want to see the rest of it..




baby you don't even have to ask that, just go ahead and turn over K and you will be in my favorite position  ooh thats right...


----------



## Flex (Oct 13, 2003)

hahah there's my boy!!!

"doggystyle was my favorite position til i switched it"


----------



## katie64 (Oct 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gr81 *_
> baby you don't even have to ask that, just go ahead and turn over K and you will be in my favorite position  ooh thats right...


HAHAHA, I have a pic like that too, want it, lol


----------



## Flex (Oct 13, 2003)

um obviously...

youre such a tease


----------



## katie64 (Oct 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Flex *_
> what??? not by that picture youre not! (you look my age in that pic)
> 
> ....plus i like older milfs, i mean um women hahaha


How'd you know I was a mom, haha, well they do say younger men last longer, LOL, but I've never had one.............YET


----------



## Flex (Oct 13, 2003)

i didnt, you said you are old enough to be my mother....

and i said there's nothing wrong with that hahaha

and by teh way, we do last longer, and can go more, our test levels are through the roof 

(plus i'm gonna be a pornstar in the BB offseason)


----------



## katie64 (Oct 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gr81 *_
> baby you don't even have to ask that, just go ahead and turn over K and you will be in my favorite position  ooh thats right...


Here's half of it, haha...............


EDIT*************


----------



## gr81 (Oct 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> HAHAHA, I have a pic like that too, want it, lol




 :bounce: 
PM me and I will give you my email, nevermind anone else


----------



## katie64 (Oct 13, 2003)

Oh shit, I can't believe I put that on here, I'm deleting it, and you can PM me gr, if you want


----------



## Flex (Oct 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gr81 *_
> :bounce:
> PM me and I will give you my email, nevermind anone else



wow! you ever seen American Pie? when they stare at the pic of the milf on teh wall (i think its stifler's mom)hahah you're a milf hahahahahahaha

no no no katie, forget about him haha

i'm the one who's gonna be the pornstar in the BB offseason


----------



## katie64 (Oct 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Flex *_
> wow! you ever seen American Pie? when they stare at the pic of the milf on teh wall (i think its stifler's mom)hahah you're a milf hahahahahahaha
> 
> no no no katie, forget about him haha
> ...


Well, I think us girlie's will need some proof of that 10" cold first, LOL..............


----------



## Flex (Oct 13, 2003)

hahaha 
ok, so maybe its a minor exageration hahahah

uh well, thats it, you got me, i'll be honest. 
cold, its really only like 9.75"


----------



## katie64 (Oct 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Flex *_
> hahaha
> ok, so maybe its a minor exageration hahahah
> 
> ...


Close enough.........


----------



## gr81 (Oct 13, 2003)

ha ha, you have done it now Flex. if you post that then we will not be friends anymore, I really don't need to see that shit. 

hey just remember one thing K, they don't call me the great one for nothin


----------



## Flex (Oct 13, 2003)

hahahaha, i won't post it, i'll just pm the ladies. I don't put Ron Jeremy to shame for nothing hahah 

all the guys on the forum will wonder what the hell happened and why the ladies havent posted in a few days. You'll know the A-train came through, and all the women are carting themselves around in wheelchairs hahahah


----------



## katie64 (Oct 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gr81 *_
> ha ha, you have done it now Flex. if you post that then we will not be friends anymore, I really don't need to see that shit.
> 
> hey just remember one thing K, they don't call me the great one for nothin


Well, then please do share a pic with me, click on my name in my sig to email me...............anytime babe....


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 13, 2003)

Um....has this turned into a porn thread


----------



## Flex (Oct 13, 2003)

well, now with you involved we can have a 4 way, we just switch sometime in teh middle hahahaha


----------



## katie64 (Oct 13, 2003)

4 way, hell you can watch me and Babsie..j/k, LOL..............maybe Prince should move this to sexual forum...........hahahaha


----------



## Flex (Oct 13, 2003)

hahah yes...a little girl on girl.

why won't you ladies just help me with my relationship problems? i have emotions you know. alls you ladies want to talk about is sex sex sex. what are me and gr just peices of meat to you? we have great personalities you know, we're not just sex objects hhaha


----------



## gr81 (Oct 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> Um....has this turned into a porn thread




yeah thats what happens when you get two T-men like me and Flex together in one room. hey its good times


----------



## gr81 (Oct 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> Well, then please do share a pic with me, click on my name in my sig to email me...............anytime babe....




Its cummin soon, I mean the pic, hehe.


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Oct 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gr81 *_
> Besides she wasn't even letting you hit it very often when you were together, fuck that man, you need to man up and take charge of you sexual life. If she isn't willin to put out then make it clear ot her that you will get it somewhere else.
> 
> It is the perfect situation for her to have you calling her all the time and you giving her attention when she doesn't even have to fuck you, Cmon.  girls are fucked up that way. its time to be an asshole and find a new bitch. GL





> [
> well that has got to change man, cuddling, shit there is only one thing I want a bitch to cuddle..
> 
> Being nice isn't the way to go, you have to be a bit of an A-hole to get anywhere.



Hey gr8, don't take this too personal man, but you are either so full of shit puting on some macho rapper act trying to sound like one  of your role models with a 3rd grade dropout education, or you only have the vocabulary of a 3rd grade dropout education.   Either one is pretty sad.   The only way I can see your old gf staying with you man is if she was just as "classy". lol

Flex, I hope you're not taking too good of notes on how to move on and treat women in the future.  If so, don't plan on having to many long lasting ones. lol


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 13, 2003)

i agree that the foul GR81's mouth will get him nothing but half ass quality women and shouldnt be mimic by anyone...he is a special unique guy  BO

yes this has turned into a pornal thread.

doesnt anyone else know that when a man brags about his peepee size 99.9% of the time its because he feels a need to pump it up cause its smaller than a twizler.


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 13, 2003)

btw the length doesnt matter as much as the girth


----------



## Flex (Oct 13, 2003)

hahaha what you trying to say j'bo? 
.......you didn't complain (jk)


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 13, 2003)

trying to say that you need to fatten that boy up


----------



## Flex (Oct 13, 2003)

hahahahahahahaha youre too funny

i gotta do some width exercises as opposed to length developing exercises then huh? hahahaha

"Shit, its so skinny that if you paint it silver and bend the tip it'd look like a kickstand" -Deuce Bigalo, Male Gigalo


----------



## gr81 (Oct 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by BUSTINOUT *_
> Hey gr8, don't take this too personal man, but you are either so full of shit puting on some macho rapper act trying to sound like one  of your role models with a 3rd grade dropout education, or you only have the vocabulary of a 3rd grade dropout education.   Either one is pretty sad.   The only way I can see your old gf staying with you man is if she was just as "classy". lol
> 
> Flex, I hope you're not taking too good of notes on how to move on and treat women in the future.  If so, don't plan on having to many long lasting ones. lol




OK BO, some macho rapper act. WTF? you can say what you want, but you know and I know that she has checked out of this relat and if he keeps calling her she will just string him along for nothing. that is all I said. I wasn't giving him advice on how to have a good relationship, I was giving him advice on how to get laid. there is a difference. BO, you know nothing about my education level. who the fuck are you to judge me. Half of the shit I said I was jokin anyways, but you wanna sit over there and judge people like you are perfect. I told him not to get played by a girl b.c that is what happens in those situations, how should he treat her, like a queen? I would check yourself bro, before you start judging people try and have a look in their shoes.


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Oct 13, 2003)

Bro, I was not judging your education level becaue I know nothing about it.  I said you sure go out of your way to sound like you have no education...big difference.  I don't remember him asking how to get laid, but rather how do deal with his breakup and how to deal with his ex.  I agree 100% about stringing him along,  but you come along like king bling bling with your "trust me, I know woman" crap. Did that come from years of research too? lol


----------



## ZECH (Oct 13, 2003)

LMAO!!!!!!!!


----------



## katie64 (Oct 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> i agree that the foul GR81's mouth will get him nothing but half ass quality women and shouldnt be mimic by anyone...he is a special unique guy  BO
> 
> yes this has turned into a pornal thread.
> ...



*"but half ass quality women "* I hope this isn't directed to anyone inparticular?????????????


----------



## katie64 (Oct 13, 2003)

This thread was all in good fun, nothing wrong with that, why is everyone so fucking uptight, go get laid or something


----------



## gr81 (Oct 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by BUSTINOUT *_
> Bro, I was not judging your education level becaue I know nothing about it.  I said you sure go out of your way to sound like you have no education...big difference.  I don't remember him asking how to get laid, but rather how do deal with his breakup and how to deal with his ex.  I agree 100% about stringing him along,  but you come along like king bling bling with your "trust me, I know woman" crap. Did that come from years of research too? lol




or maybe that is how YOU interpreted it instead?? when did I say anything about bling bling by the way? I DO know women, I know their tendencies in situations like this b/c I have been in the SAME situation and I have been burned b/c my attitude was like his. I was TRYING to drive the point home to Flex b/c it is his 1st serious GF and we all tend to become attached to the first and string it along more than we need to. You don't see me trying to criticize the way other people talk do you. why are you trying to patronize me with that shit "Did that come from years of research too? lol". real cute. yes it did as a matter of fact. you shouldn't be so quick to judge when you don't know.


----------



## gr81 (Oct 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> i agree that the foul GR81's mouth will get him nothing but half ass quality women and shouldnt be mimic by anyone...he is a special unique guy  BO




I totally take this personal J. none of you guys have any idea how I interact with people in a real life situation do you? Nor do you know what kind of women I have relationships with. all you know is what is here on this board, and on an anonymous internet board we do not have the time to dive into all the facets of my personality and what I have to offer a women. All you know is the very generalized, broad statements that I make here, which is the only thing possible when speaking to a larger audience like this. Besides that, none of you have any idea what experiences I have been through or people I have encountered along the way to form my views. So you all just sit over there and judge my way of thinking b/c they don't fall into the spectrum of what you all think is the way to live, they go against the societies norm. well I happen to belive that a person should put his or her OWN needs before the needs of others, and I happen to believe that societies norms nowadays are very anti-male. I happen to be pro male b/c I am one and we deserve the proper repect in relationships, just as much as women do, not less. and that seems to be the underlying theme of todays relationships. That does not make me a pig or anything else. nor does it make me any less classy. my opinions are going to be more extreme and general on this forum than inreal life so to assume that I immediatly disrespect women and whatever ele you are all pinning to me is innaccurate. the fact is I am a charming, intelligent person that is one of the deepest and passionate people any of you will ever see. If more people were like me, there would just be more bold and real ass people out there, nothing less. we are shooting ouraselves in the foot as a society if we are too closeminded to possible accept outside trains of thought, it is detrimental. Everyones opinion is subjective, there is no right or wrong way of thinking, we must all give others a chance to validate their own.


----------



## gr81 (Oct 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> This thread was all in good fun, nothing wrong with that, why is everyone so fucking uptight, go get laid or something




thanks babe, I knew someone here knew what was up.


----------



## katie64 (Oct 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gr81 *_
> thanks babe, I knew someone here knew what was up.


Your welcome sweetie, ..................let's start a real porn thread,


----------



## katie64 (Oct 13, 2003)

Oh, just for the record, if anyone wants to call me a half assed quality woman, PM me and I won't hesitate to defend myself privately, otherwise


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> btw the length doesnt matter as much as the girth


    


you go girl...

Actually you men talking all this smack........J'bo is right.  With this language you're putting a name out there decent ladies don't want to mess with.  POTTY mouth....potty mouth.....gets you know where.


----------



## Flex (Oct 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Putting a name out there decent ladies don't want to mess with?

i don't get it Babs ......maybe i'm retarded. haha

the potty mouth is strictly for entertainment purposes.  When its not a serious issue, people take shit way too seriously here, they need to lighten up, so i try to make people laugh. When it is significant, take it serious, otherwise loosen up holy shit.


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Oct 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gr81 *_
> or maybe that is how YOU interpreted it instead?? when did I say anything about bling bling by the way? I DO know women, I know their tendencies in situations like this b/c I have been in the SAME situation and I have been burned b/c my attitude was like his. I was TRYING to drive the point home to Flex b/c it is his 1st serious GF and we all tend to become attached to the first and string it along more than we need to. You don't see me trying to criticize the way other people talk do you. why are you trying to patronize me with that shit "Did that come from years of research too? lol". real cute. yes it did as a matter of fact. you shouldn't be so quick to judge when you don't know.



Hey man, first I'll say sorry for the sarcasm because I do know we could have done without it...Sorry.  And I appologize for patronizing you too...that was cheap.  As for me misinterpreting what you said, I don't think so.  Kinda hard to miss the meaning when women are called bitches and hoes and whatever other colorful description you have for them.  I would not however call that dealing with people in real life situations.   How many TRULY articulate people communicate in that way.  And I don;t mean on the streets or a CD either.  No sarcasm intended.  I am in no way judging you because God only knows that I am for from perfect and will be the first to admit it.  But if that stuff is acceptable, that means WOP, spick, coon is fair game too, and I am the last one that wants to see this place resort to that.  Bottom line, kidding or not, you seem to have some respect issues.  Whether it comes from getting burned or what doesn't matter.  You don't have the corner on the market there either.  We've all been burned.  I agree about being shown proper respect too.  But you have to give it in order to get it.  It is a two way street man, nd you cannot demand what you do not deserve.  Relationships go bad for whatever reason, and it is important to live and learn, but there is no place for what you display.  Think about it...who are you poisoning with your crap?  Certainly not your ex...she could not give a rip.  That is like YOU drinking poison but waiting for HER to die. lol  Bad experiences do not need to result in getting even and taking trash.

BTW  katie64, I don't think J was referring to you at all.  I think she was referring to my "classy" comment.  Seems to have touched a nerve though.  Sorry in any of the confusion was caused by me.


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> *"but half ass quality women "* I hope this isn't directed to anyone inparticular?????????????



Katie...No it actually wasnt directed to anyone at all. Why are you his women now?

GR81...hun dont you see my smilie? you and i have discussed this before and you know that i just dont agree how you talk about women...that is all...i know that your an intelligent male and you should also know through pm's that i accept you for you who are and know that you dont mean any harm...so kiss my ass and lets make up 

Katie...ok i ignored the first post you made but apparently you think that you are a half assed women or else you wouldnt say it twice  when i never ONCE even implied i was talking to you.

Flex...potty mouthin is ok however i cant think of funnier things to say without using harsh language...kinda like my girth joke...ha ha


----------



## gr81 (Oct 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by BUSTINOUT *_
> Hey man, first I'll say sorry for the sarcasm because I do know we could have done without it...Sorry.  And I appologize for patronizing you too...that was cheap.*thank you*
> 
> As for me misinterpreting what you said, I don't think so.  Kinda hard to miss the meaning when women are called bitches and hoes and whatever other colorful description you have for them. I would not however call that dealing with people in real life situations.   How many TRULY articulate people communicate in that way. *I don't refer to every woman that I meet as a bitch, but I do call a spade a spade. I wasn't being literal btu if that offends you then I apologize.*
> ...


----------



## gr81 (Oct 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> GR81...hun dont you see my smilie? you and i have discussed this before and you know that i just dont agree how you talk about women...that is all...i know that your an intelligent male and you should also know through pm's that i accept you for you who are and know that you dont mean any harm...so kiss my ass and lets make up



 I ain't mad at'cha, I just resent the comment that I get with half ass women, like I just run around calling women hoes for the fuck of it. there are plenty of women that I respect and treat with respect, it just so happens that I always seem to be on the topic of that bad ones. I still love you, it was more directed to everyone than just you.


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 13, 2003)

GR81 one well i know that under that tough exterior is a candle lighting romantic women lover....but i wont tell anyone.
it just bothers me sometimes the language you use because it sounds like your talking about garbage (yes i know what your gonna say to that). Everyone makes mistakes and everyone has hurt someone in their lives...forgiveness is the best way to release anger and become a better person.


----------



## Flex (Oct 13, 2003)

first i'd like to thank god, cuz without him i'd never have been able to aquire the ability to type this post. (haha just kidding).  

But for real, i want to thank you guys. gr for your blunt honesty (he knows how i feel) and ladies, with your compassion from the "darkside" of the force.

 this was a great post, i learned alot that i previously was unaware of. thats how this shit is supposed to work, people "broadening your horizens"....i was starting to get over her completely, i mean of course i thought about her from time to time. but, i mean i didnt know what the hell to think when she im'd me.......
so i'll update it if she ever im's me (gosh i really hope she doesnt) or calls me back.

and i'm glad everyone's hostility is done.


----------



## Flex (Oct 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Flex *_
> 
> and i'm glad everyone's hostility is done.



...Cuz i'm gonna get over being sick in a few days (the rash on my balls is going down), but until then my test levels are gonna be threw the roof until i can finally get back in the gym. You guys are lucky i don't have to open a can of whoop ass....

"BREAK ALL Y'ALL SELVES"

(i feel bad for the weights in a few days)


----------



## katie64 (Oct 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Katie...No it actually wasnt directed to anyone at all. Why are you his women now?
> 
> GR81...hun dont you see my smilie? you and i have discussed this before and you know that i just dont agree how you talk about women...that is all...i know that your an intelligent male and you should also know through pm's that i accept you for you who are and know that you dont mean any harm...so kiss my ass and lets make up
> ...


Sorry Jenny, but I'm not anyone's woman, and I'm sure I'm probably old enough to be his mother, this thread was all in good fun, I tend to over look potty mouths etc, unless it's directed towards me, and yes I probably took your statement out of context, you know as well as I, that we have never had any friction between us, I'm not up for any bullshit games though, that's for sure, better to just let this one rest, I'll be sure to keep all comments mentioned in threads in their proper prespective...

I will say to BO, NO, it did not touch on any nerves, but I was mostly the only woman posting in this thread besides babsie and J'bo and obviously she wasn't talking about herself, and more than likely not babsie, and I am far from a half assed quality woman, better figure out who your talking to, before you make a slanderous statement.............SYL

Well, wasn't that fun...........


----------



## katie64 (Oct 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Katie...No it actually wasnt directed to anyone at all. Why are you his women now?
> 
> 
> Katie...ok i ignored the first post you made but apparently you think that you are a half assed women or else you wouldnt say it twice  when i never ONCE even implied i was talking to you.



Excuse me Jenny, maybe you don't know me either, half assed woman, what exactly is a half assed woman, I'm curious now, because I've never met one, or am I writing to one right now, I was merely pointing out the 2nd time that any personal attacks should be directed through PM's, and that was all..........


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Oct 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> 
> I will say to BO, NO, it did not touch on any nerves, but I was mostly the only woman posting in this thread besides babsie and J'bo and obviously she wasn't talking about herself, and more than likely not babsie, and I am far from a half assed quality woman, better figure out who your talking to, before you make a slanderous statement.............SYL



Looks like you read only the part of my reply that you wanted to.  Again, I don't think J'bo was talking about anyone in the thread, but rather agreeing with me on a comment I made.  And it was not about anyone in this thread either.  No disrespect here, but are you serious? I could not give a rip as to I am talking to.   And look up the word slander...I don't think any of what  I said to you would fit.  Sorry for any misunderstanding though.


----------



## katie64 (Oct 14, 2003)

Whatever, I can see not much changes around here


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 14, 2003)

Everyone needs to calm down.

Katie  --  Please just let it go.  This thread is not worth losing a reputation over.  Besides, people are entitled to their own opinions and there's nothing you can do or say to change their minds or the way they feel about issues.  Just turn your head and look the other way.  You are who you are.  We are who we are.

I DON'T think J'Bo was slandering you in anyway.  I can see where she's coming from though.  Far too many women today are too "outgoing," and it makes them appear...........easy or trashy.  The next best thing to getting my point or views out bluntly with out offending anyone, cause that's not what I'm trying to do.....Reminds me of trailor trash.  

if anyone lives in a trailor on this Board, I'm just going by the saying.

To me....it's okay to play or joke around for a while...but when it lags on, there's a little more than "joking/playing" going on.  That's just me and my opinion.


Okay...back to the topic.......Flex, any updates?


----------



## katie64 (Oct 14, 2003)

Read above your post Babsie, I did let it go, so why can't you


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> Read above your post Babsie, I did let it go, so why can't you





WHAT DO YOU MEAN WHY CAN 'T I LET IT GO???????????  I was giving you my opinion on where J'Bo was coming from.  The first time I replied to that so don't go running your mouth in regards to things you can't get straight or read into.  This just goes to prove my theory on the way people preceive things they read, WHICH IS BASED ON ONE PERSONALITY AND CHARACTER!

Your quote above mine did not say you let it go!  Don't be turning this shit around on me sister!  I wasn't the one talking all nasty up in here.  Leave me the fuck out of this.  I'm entitled to my opinion and so are other people.  If you don't like it, swallow it or voice your opinion.  I just don't you care about your reputation here or you wouldn't put yourself out there like that.  Your taste is a little different than my upbringing.  Maybe thats where you're not understanding J'Bo and I.

I'm out.  And like you say.....SYL


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> Excuse me Jenny, maybe you don't know me either, half assed woman, what exactly is a half assed woman, I'm curious now, because I've never met one, or am I writing to one right now, I was merely pointing out the 2nd time that any personal attacks should be directed through PM's, and that was all..........



i am so cinfused as to where you thought that i was ever talking about you.
my definition of a half assed women is someone who doesnt respect herself and have enough intelligence to confront a man when they are being treated poorly. pretty much they just giggle when someone talks to them like shit. i used to be a half assed women but now i am a full bottyed brood 

 babs...the comment and ass cover about the trailor comment is priceless and making me laugh to death


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> babs...the comment and ass cover about the trailor comment is priceless and making me laugh to death





Thanks woman!


----------



## Flex (Oct 14, 2003)

Too much raging estrogen in here, i gotta add some test 

no word from her yet, but i'll keep you guys informed if i hear anything.....

Everybody needs to relax, i know all you woman can't have me at the same time, but there's plenty to go around 

have fun guys (and ladies especially), don't gloat over this petty shit, life's too short!

Why can't weeeeee beee friends,why can't weeeee beeeeee friends


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 14, 2003)

You're such a goof ball.


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 14, 2003)

enough to go around  i doubt it....we would eat you alive


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Oct 14, 2003)

I didn't know you two were vegans. lol


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 14, 2003)

leaf eaters?
i dont have any bush


----------



## ponyboy (Oct 14, 2003)

OMG....

*running to bathroom*

Ah....

Thanks, J'Bo!


----------



## ZECH (Oct 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> leaf eaters?
> i dont have any bush


As Barney Fife would say.......................smooooooooooth!


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 14, 2003)




----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by BUSTINOUT *_
> I didn't know you two were vegans. lol





What you don't know won't hurt you.........


----------



## ZECH (Oct 14, 2003)

My official nickname for J'bo is NB!!!


----------



## katie64 (Oct 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> WHAT DO YOU MEAN WHY CAN 'T I LET IT GO???????????  I was giving you my opinion on where J'Bo was coming from.  The first time I replied to that so don't go running your mouth in regards to things you can't get straight or read into.  This just goes to prove my theory on the way people preceive things they read, WHICH IS BASED ON ONE PERSONALITY AND CHARACTER!
> 
> Your quote above mine did not say you let it go!  Don't be turning this shit around on me sister!  I wasn't the one talking all nasty up in here.  Leave me the fuck out of this.  I'm entitled to my opinion and so are other people.  If you don't like it, swallow it or voice your opinion.  I just don't you care about your reputation here or you wouldn't put yourself out there like that.  Your taste is a little different than my upbringing.  Maybe thats where you're not understanding J'Bo and I.
> ...


Honey this is the internet, I don't have a reputation here, and even if I did, I certainly wouldn't give a shit what you or others think of me, you know nothing about me, what I do and how I live, and as far as opinionated bitches, yep, guess you do fit that personality and character "defect".............get a life girl........your wasting my time


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 14, 2003)

You're wasting your own time by responding.  Therefore, it was a waste of your time, you wouldn't have wasted time responding.

Anyway, if you didn't care, why would you respond saying I'm wasting your time while also trying to defend yourself in the process.  ha ha ha.....


I enjoy being an opinionated biatch.   That's what makes you and me!   Besides, it takes one to know one.


----------



## katie64 (Oct 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> i am so cinfused as to where you thought that i was ever talking about you.
> my definition of a half assed women is someone who doesnt respect herself and have enough intelligence to confront a man when they are being treated poorly. pretty much they just giggle when someone talks to them like shit. i used to be a half assed women but now i am a full bottyed brood
> 
> babs...the comment and ass cover about the trailor comment is priceless and making me laugh to death


I thought I explained that to you in a PM, do I need to again, and as far as being half assed, I have never been, and no man I've been with has ever talked to me that way, nor would they ever, sorry I'm a little classier than that, but then again we are on the internet, so if I choose to have fun and make sexual remarks or any other thing I want to say, I guess that's my business, isn't it, my the many faces we wear.................


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 14, 2003)

and you have two of them


----------



## Flex (Oct 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> enough to go around  i doubt it....we would eat you alive



man j'bo you're one tough cookie to impress. 

even after you starred in my 1st adult film, "blond sandwich", with me, you and jenna jamison, you still say i don't have enough to go around?


----------



## katie64 (Oct 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> You're wasting your own time by responding.  Therefore, it was a waste of your time, you wouldn't have wasted time responding.
> 
> Anyway, if you didn't care why would respond saying I'm wasting your time and try to defend yourself in the process.  ha ha ha.....
> ...


 Good for you Babs, and to think I actually thought I could learn something from you, sorry I've been through the Bitch phase, I'm over it, that in itself is a waste of energy, being nice isn't...........and yes when someone directs something to me in a post, I am going to say something, how honorable would I be not to at least defend myself and this is my last comment, say what you will, now I'm out..........ciao


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 14, 2003)

I was being sarcastic about the biatch part.  Glad you got a kick out of it.

You can learn something from me.  You need to realize I was trying to calm both you and J'bo down.  You then decided to get all offensive and slander me and send me PM's and you don't think I need to say something or have an opinion about that?  Life is a two way street babe.


Another thing......Where did I talk about where you lived?  I made a general statement.  Like it or don't like it.  J'bo and I weren't telling you how to act in this thread, we were implying it wasn't very "lady" like to carry it on and turn it into something close to porn talk or here we go.....a better name.....Cyber Threading.  How's that for "it" being the "internet.?"

I thought you were a sweet lady from the Pm's you sent me before today.


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Flex *_
> man j'bo you're one tough cookie to impress.
> 
> even after you starred in my 1st adult film, "blond sandwich", with me, you and jenna jamison, you still say i don't have enough to go around?



Jenna...ahhh thanks. Ok ok there is enough  

Katie...again you should re-read...i am done commenting on this subject...the entire forum doesnt have to revovle around you  never did i refer to you in ANY of my posts...so perhaps you may need to refill your tranq. percription


----------



## Flex (Oct 14, 2003)

this is exactly why men don't understand woman


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Katie... so perhaps you may need to refill your tranq. percription


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Flex *_
> this is exactly why men don't understand woman





   



Why, cause we biatch a lot?  Guys do this alllllllllllllllllllllll the time.....Maybe not about the same things as women...but you all biatch and complain


----------



## Flex (Oct 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i don't wanna start arguing with you now about who argues more! hahaha

from what i gather....
j'bo said if you talk like that you get half assed woman.....
katie was talkin to us so she assumed it refered to her.....
you said it didnt.....
she said she was the only one talking to us, so it mustve been...
then you justify your self....
j'bo justifies herself.....
katie justifies herself.....
then everyone acts like they don't care, yet you guys still can't get over it 

everyone take a deep breath in,  oooooooooooooooh, no slowly breath out


----------



## ZECH (Oct 14, 2003)

LMAO!!!!!!!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Flex *_
> i don't wanna start arguing with you now about who argues more! hahaha
> 
> from what i gather....
> ...





I was playing with you all tooo.......duh.  She wasn't the only lady in here talking.  AND I didn't get all offended.

Do I need to keep "justifying"  myself?


----------



## Flex (Oct 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> I was playing with you all tooo.......duh.  She wasn't the only lady in here talking.  AND I didn't get all offended.
> 
> Do I need to keep "justifying"  myself?




i hear where all you ladies are coming from! i know you were f*cking around too, its just people take this shit too seriously! 

Now that thats done with, no babs, you dont need to justify yourself.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 14, 2003)

You know, women can come with a million and one different excuses


----------



## ponyboy (Oct 14, 2003)

Women can come with....

Oh, wait...that's how this whole mess got started in the first place!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 14, 2003)

hey now.  I didn't notice that.  

It's suppose to read....Women can come up with ..............

Funny funny....


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 14, 2003)

damn this thread is making me laugh now...senseless humor.
now thats funny


----------



## gr81 (Oct 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Flex *_
> Too much raging estrogen in here, i gotta add some test
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gr81 *_
> I actually couldn't believe that all this is still going on, no one dissed anyone, now girls just kiss and make up and stop whoring up the thread with nonsense. Its all good. you can't take any of this shit seriously





There was a lot of disrespect floating around.  


BTW  --  Already forgot.


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 14, 2003)

forgot what


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 14, 2003)

Huh?


----------



## katie64 (Oct 15, 2003)

Did you really expect me to not voice my opinion on the topic of the biatches that couldn???t hold their thoughts in this thread and properly relay them in an adult manner, not hardly?????????first off, I???ve read through his thread and other than a couple of statements, unlike J???bo,  all were said in a joking ladylike fashion, I found nothing I said inappropriate enough to ruin my reputation, and the only reputation I carry here is having an Irish temper and standing by the wrong people.  We are soooo not in the same league, when you girls grow up and acquire some wisdom, you???ll understand what???s appropriate and what???s not and the difference between a lady and a whore??????.And believe me, most men will want a whore in their bed and a lady on their arm, two qualities in one woman.  Not something true bitches can submit to.

As far as the medication I take for my medical issues, that???s personal, if you want to know more about what I take and why I take it, read my journal or PM me and I???ll gladly share it with you. I am not a minority with these issues, LOL,  I hardly think ???open chat??? is the appropriate place for this type of discussion.

J???bo, being totally off the wall, as you so cleverly put it, maybe you should consider taking some meds, I???m sure your x-boyfriend can attest to your sanity as you were poisoning him, or maybe the guards at the jail could.  I bet they all thought you were of ???sound mind??????  at the time, but I doubt it.  And NO, IM does not revolve around me, LOL, it revolves around an attention whore such as yourself, who seems to think she is IM???s princess, LOL, although, we all know there???s only one true original princess at IM, and she is so worthy of that title and has a innocent genuine spirit, unlike many.

And as for Babs, grow up girl, honey you???ve been at IM for a month, your opinionated bitchy-ness will wear very thin, very soon.  And seriously why don???t you lay off the roids, leave those to the real men around here.  I???m sure your husband would appreciate it too, maybe seeing a real woman in his bed instead of a he-she??????haha???.. Hey maybe he already does, one that can actually shut up long enough to use her hole properly and please her man. HAHA, bet her name???s not Krystie either.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Read my little smilie, that???s what you need to do, LOL

As for the two of you, your mannerisms alone will prove your own personal reputations soon enough,  You actually make a great pair, your both?????????.._L'Opinionated il cunts maligno con niente non di fare di agisce meglio come le ragazze di liceo di prendere in giro di gallo cercando il whoring di attenzione intorno IM._ 

For those of you that don???t speak Italian, well I think you get the gist of it, I only save the crudeness of special words for certain ladies, LOL

No need to reply, I don???t have anything more to say to you two self descriptive ladies, LOL, have a good one,  Oh and do take care??????..CIAO

And for those of you that don???t like me now or before and plan on PMing me or e-mailing me, how adout????????????.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Now how???s that for lady like???..


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 15, 2003)

I think we all had enough of your dementia psychobabble.  Besides, I thought you already voiced your opinion once.  I think you're the type of person that has to put the last word in and won't give up until ya do.  How sad.  which, is why I thought you'd have something "smart" to say, even after J'Bo &  I were mature enough to let things go.  I didn't even comment about you or to you after we agreed to forget and move on.  And, you're how old???

How especially sad is it when a 40 year woman and mother has to resort to insanities.

Do not insinuate or generate accusations in regards to my family, the supplements I take (which for the record, I don't take Steroids, get a clue lady!) or my sex life for which you have no clue.  Are you trying to tell us why your husband left you?  We aren't in school anymore Katie.  Time to grow up now and learn to let go.  It's that simple.

How's this for School kid slang:  "Sticks and stones may break my bones, but word will never hurt me!"  Say what you want.

BTW  --  nice icons.  Is that all you know how to use?


Also, I may have only joined IM a month ago.  If you don't like that I voice my opinion, that's not my problem.  Sister, you need to learn not to get so torn up over other peoples thoughts or opinions.  If you have a name for yourself, you're the only one that can influence peoples thoughts by your own words, wisdom and actions.

Mean while......try to get some and calm the heck down!


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 15, 2003)

its so not even worth replying to that post above by whatever her name was.
btw i had no idea you were even taking meds, just a geuss since your kinda off the wall (i edited my first comment).
i think that there might be some jealousy though, i would like to take this post to a dr. friend of mine so that they can maybe contact you and prescribe some meds that actually work 

*notice that i use no profanity or harsh language...i speak nothing but the truth and Katie i know sometimes the truth hurts...just do yourself a favor and fix your personality cause living like this must suck...as my saying goes "it must suck to me you"!


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 15, 2003)

katie...perhaps its time for you to leave again  take a few deep breaths and sit in the corner for a while


----------

